# 80mm LED Fan, can you change the LEDs?!?



## Domyarus (Jun 2, 2006)

I am currently working on a self-build, from scratch PC case. One of the main aspects of the case will be the sheer aesthetics!

I have some 12" purple CC's, and bought some blue & red LED fans, with the idea that combined, they would create a purple hue...however, these fans are tri-colour, so unfortunately include the colour green _(which...trust me...really doesn't go with the rest of the case!!!!)_

I tried extracting the green LED, but the ribbon _(wrapped around the fan casing)_ snapped! it would appear they are more brittle than I first expected!

Q1: Is it possible to access this ribbon, or even just 'kill' the green LED without affecting the other LEDS?

Q2: I have purchased some plain red LED fans, is there a way I can make these shine purple? _(covering the fan with a blue tint sheet will not work, as blades must be clearly visible as part of the spec; also tried using some 'Ceramica' glass paint, however, doesn't tend to make much difference without having to take the ribbon off and access the whole LED, as rest of fan casing is clear, so red still shines through the rest of the fan!)_

all help and ideas much appreciated!


----------

